# Do locust borer mean i have balck locust nearby



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

I have alot of these on my goldenrod but read they need black locust to survive? Black locust is also a prime bee tree?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

> Locust borer: _"Larvae feed on Black Locust - (R. pseudoacacia and its cultivars and hybrids). Adults feed on pollen, particularly Goldenrod (Solidago)." > http://bugguide.net/node/view/436 

_Black locust is a prime bee tree but it usually blooms in early June for about a week/ten days. The weather may change to cold and or wet, and the honey crop is small, (In some parts of country). If the weather is great at that time, a nice honey crop can be harvested from strong hives. Not all colonies will build up strong enough by late May/early June to take advantage of a good Black locust flow.


----------

